# Travel Destinations > The Arctic, the Antarctic and the Circumpolar World >  The Arctic, the Antarctic and the Circumpolar World

## harmayanigrengel

In this work, the dynamics of the Antarctic Circumpolar Currrent (ACC) are investigated on the basis of near-surface Lagrangian observations carried out under the framework of the World Ocean Circulation Experiment (WOCE) and contained within the WOCE drifter data set. Approximately 440 drifters that were deployed in the Southern Ocean, between 1995 and 2002, were considered during the study. The mean surface current field was derived using natural bicubic splines, whose application yielded a high-resolution mean flow which allowed a detailed description for ACC meridional shear as well as its jets. ACC volume transport was estimated using a novel approach that was based upon the surface transport that was computed on the basis of drifter data and by assuming an exponential form for vertical current shear.

----------


## ksolivya

Inuit are an indigenous people with the rights and responsibilities of all indigenous peoples. These include the rights recognized in and by international legal and political instruments and bodies, such as the recommendations of the UN Permanent Forum on Indigenous Issues, the UN Expert Mechanism on the Rights of Indigenous Peoples, the 2007 UN Declaration on the Rights of Indigenous Peoples (UNDRIP), and others. Central to our rights as a people is the right to self-determination. It is our right to freely determine our political status, freely pursue our economic, social, cultural and linguistic development, and freely dispose of our natural wealth and resources. States are obligated to respect and promote the realization of our right to self-determination. (See, for example, the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights [ICCPR]

----------


## kranthi

great post buddy thank you

----------


## sankalppatil732

The mean surface current field was derived using natural bicubic splines, whose application yielded a high-resolution mean flow which allowed a detailed description for ACC meridional shear as well as its jets.

----------


## davidsmith36

The Arctic is a polar district situated at the northernmost piece of Earth. The Arctic comprises of the Arctic Ocean, contiguous oceans, and parts of Alaska (United States), Canada, Finland, Greenland (Denmark), Iceland, Norway, Russia, and Sweden. Arrive inside the Arctic locale has occasionally changing snow and ice cover, with prevalently treeless permafrost-contag tundra. Cold oceans contain occasional ocean ice in many spots. 

The as of late assigned Southern Ocean encompasses the mainland of Antarctica and is the fourth biggest sea on the planet. Some time ago the Southern Ocean was a conventional sailor's term, however the name was made authority by the International Hydrographic Organization [external link] in 2000. The Southern Ocean was already considered by non-sailors to be the area where the Atlantic, Pacific, and Indian Oceans extended to Antarctica. 

When we discuss the Circumpolar World, we mean the Circumpolar North, the region customarily secured by the expressions "Cold" and "Subarctic," the northern grounds of the world's eight northernmost nations (the Arctic Eight): Canada, Finland, Denmark (counting Greenland and the Faroe Islands), Iceland, Norway, Russia, Sweden, and the United States (Alaska).

----------


## hangraolytam

great post buddy thank you!

----------


## karunyakk

AESsuccess stands for American education service. It is basically a student credit institution that manages the loan payment accounts of the students. It is one of the few credit managers who have signed a deal with the Ministry of Education to administer and manage student loans under various federal programs.

----------


## anngardner97

thanks for sharing the information

----------

